# "Who you going to Prom with?"



## Redefine (Jan 11, 2005)

Jesus, I'm getting so stressed out about this. Its my senior year and the Prom is fricking 2 months away. I hear people already talking about their plans and who they asked already. I have no idea who to ask. I'm more popular than I used to be, but its not like I go around talking to every girl I see. Actually, I barely talk to any girls because of my anxiety. Some girls think I'm hot/cute, but I still have this reputation for being shy, quiet and worst of all awkward. I just want to have a good time. 

Any other seniors in here fretting about their prom situations?


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm not. I'm going with my boyfriend of almost a year... but I swear if I was single I'd probably worry slightly aswell... but do yourself a favour and dont just go with someone because you "have to", do it because you like the person, because if not it might ruin your entire night!


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

i didn't go to my prom but if i did i'd be relieved that my school isn't the type where everyone is expected to have a date. as far as i know people just went in groups with their friends or with their b/f or g/f.


----------



## JTenn (Jan 2, 2008)

I won't go to prom. It'll be one of those things where I'll go and wish I were sitting curled up in my bed. I'd probably be better off not going, everyone will be all social and happy and itll make me more depressed.


----------



## Redefine (Jan 11, 2005)

I'm getting a lot of pressure from my friends who are mostly on the baseball team with me, which is good and bad. I would love to go with the girl I like, but unfortunatly she has a boyfriend. I'm making myself seen a lot more socially recently, so maybe that will help me find someone. I'm mostly worried about the pressure to talk and be friendly with the girl I'm going with if I'm asking two frickin months in advance.


----------



## Faded Lines (Sep 22, 2006)

I am kind of in the same boat.....only mine is for Junior Prom (f'in moronic that there is even such a thing).


----------



## jane (Jan 30, 2006)

I knew a (very, very, very straight) guy who went to prom with a group of girls, all as friends. He brought them each a red rose. 

(Also, any girl without a date two months in advance is going to be extremely grateful if you ask her, or if anybody asked her).


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I went without a date. Dinner was awkward as ****. The only person I could talk to was my equally awkward, equally dateless friend. The dance floor was weird too - but at least I manage to cop a feel on some of my friends' dates. My friends and I had a wonderful after-party however.

There were possibilities. But back then I was happy to remain in my comfort zone. If I could go back in time and ask a girl out, I would. Jeez, I wish I could relive all of high school. All those wasted years... and lost opportunities.


----------



## Redefine (Jan 11, 2005)

Good news guys, I just got a date! She's really nice and probably a 9 on a scale from 1-10 (she's got big ones :banana :lol ). My friends let me know she didn't have a date yet so I called her tonight. I was really nervous, but I did it anyway. She seemed kind of nervous on the phone too. I hope she didn't just say yes just out of being nice or having to settle for me. Anyway I see here everyday in school, shes in two of my classes. I just hope it won't turn into total awkwardness. Oh well, this will sure give me some good rep from my friends. :boogie


----------



## Faded Lines (Sep 22, 2006)

Congrats man!


----------



## Redefine (Jan 11, 2005)

Faded Lines said:


> Congrats man!


Thanks man, she texted me after and said she was happy I asked her and that we are going to have fun. Man it feels good to get that over with. :boogie


----------



## JTenn (Jan 2, 2008)

Lucky guy. Good luck and have fun. I am proud of you.


----------



## sparkations (Nov 26, 2003)

> I won't go to prom. It'll be one of those things where I'll go and wish I were sitting curled up in my bed. I'd probably be better off not going, everyone will be all social and happy and itll make me more depressed.


Yep, that's EXACTLY what happened with me. I went. It was awkward. Who cares about prom. Sure, the media and those teen shows capitalize on it, but remember, the media doesn't represent reality. ha ha .


----------



## c0maWhite (Feb 13, 2008)

I didn't go to prom. There's no way in hell I would have been able to handle the anxiety, of asking someone, of going, of everything. A year later I can't say I've gotten any better..


----------



## Thumbs27 (Mar 10, 2008)

Skipped my prom last year. Went backyard boxing instead (hurt my jaw) then went to the Prom breakfast after party (hosted by the school) ate alot of free food, then got drunk. So even though I skipped it, I still had a good time that night.

I would have liked to have gone but I didn't really have anyone in mind, and everyone was already taken anyway. Found out like two days after tickets weren't being sold that I could have gone with one of my sister's really hot friend. 
Wrapped up my high school career without going to a single dance. I kind of wish I went out more then :sigh


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

Personally, I didn't go to prom. I couldn't have cared less. I _might_ have considered going if the only person I would have gone with at the time didn't live in another country. Still, it just didn't seem like it would be my kind of thing. :stu

I do remember people talking about their several-hundred-dollar dress or going, "Oh you GOTTA go to PRAAAWWWWWWMMMMM!!"

That was in 2003, and I still don't care that I didn't go to the almighty prom. :stu

That's just me, though.


----------



## jaayhou (Jun 20, 2007)

I had to convince myself not to go because I genuinely had no desire for any of that. People I knew were renting limousines and expensive tuxes, which seemed like a gross waste of money. The whole prom experience had become cliche, and I wanted to avoid any sort of "dance" because they really just bore me. I felt extremely guilty about missing it, but I know it would have been a bad experience if I'd gone. I'm truly glad I missed it.

That said, I met my current girlfriend (who was a senior) a couple years after that, and she had her heart set on going to her prom. We did go, and we sort of did our own thing for most of the night, occasionally mingling with some of her friends. Now that we both look back on it, we agree that it was a pretty lame experience overall, but at least I can say I went to _a_ prom.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm not going. Waste of my time/money.
Hopefully I won't get bothered about it. I've already had a few people tell me "ohh you'll end up going". No thanks.


----------



## Redefine (Jan 11, 2005)

You guys should really go. The hardest part is finding a date probably. Past dances, I just wouldn't go because I didn't want to ask anyone, I was too afraid. But once you have a date, dances are really fun. I definitely wouldn't recommend going by yourself, that would be horrible, especially if you're not a social butterfly like none of us are.

I'm really glad I got the date I did. She's super nice. All that stuff about getting a limo and expensive tuxes being a waste of money, I don't think is true. Its fun! I mean it will probably never happen to me again, except maybe when I get married or something. So give it more thought. All your passing up on is a chance to have fun, don't think of it as anything else.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

i can definitely see the appeal of prom... but for me it would just be like a huge party where i would have to be wearing a dress (i feel awkward when trying to look nice) and be in a lot of pictures (i try my very best to never be photographed).


----------



## krasiegirl (Nov 21, 2006)

I remember my prom. I went stag but I wasn't the only one. All my girlfreinds went stag also. There was actually a lot of us who went stag. I think we were like the only all girl table there, except for this one guy who sat at our table beside me. It turned out I was in the middle of a dispute between this guy and one of the girls I hung out with beside me. I think it was over the fact that us girls at the table were so mean. I knew we were and I laughed then he got on my case for laughing because I was the queit one who wouldn't say anything bad about anyone. I guess cus I felt so different from everybody else for some reason I couldn't stand it when people talked bad about others simply cus it's mean but I did laugh about it. So this guy was saying I'm just as guilty as they are cus of my laughing. Now that I come to think of it why the hell did he come sit with us then, if he couldn't stand us? I guess we're mean but the only ones nice enough to let him sit with us as I don't know if anyone else wanted him around. I'm not sure of this or not. I know for myself I didint' feel like I fit in anywhere and the 2 girls whom I was firends with let me hang with them. Anyways prom it self was not half of what I bargined for. I guess I live in a dream world and thought "Oh Prom , such a big fat deal. What will I wear, who will I go with what not" I know I guess we all kinda think that way. I mean its Prom afterall and it is kind of a big deal, but not half of what I made it out to be. We had diner then danse after and mingled with everyone else. Well I didn't mingle ofcourse but just hung out with the girls I was with. Theres lots of pictures ofcourse with everyone. You take pics with everyone you know there, freinds, acquintances and whoever else. The after party I hear is always better. All us girls got changed off afterwards and went to find a club. We went with some other people actually it was the girl who won prom queen and someone of her friends who went with us to the club dressed in their prom clothes and her tiara. "The club was far more fun than the actual Prom with I thought was ok but boring. I guess its fun in that you're there with everyone who is in their last year so its like a party with everyone from high school that you know of and it s the last official memorable day with everyone I guess. But for me since I didnt' have a lot of firends and what not I didn't really have all that much fun and I think us girls got bored after awhile and did our own thing. I guess because you can't drink at prom the after parties are where the real fun takes place. Getting drunk, getting laid or whatever else goes on there.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Redefine said:


> All your passing up on is a chance to have fun, don't think of it as anything else.


It's not fun if you have little to no people to hang out with while you're there, no date, and no money for any of it in the first place. 
Oh - and not much of an experience to remember so why celebrate 3 years of 90% unhappiness? That's basically my situation. The good memories I have from that place are in my mind. A big fancy dance isn't gonna help me remember them. I don't like dances anyway.

Arg. :stu


----------



## jaayhou (Jun 20, 2007)

Obviously not everyone will agree with me when I say that tuxes and Limos amount to a waste of money, but thats my stance now as it was seven years ago at the time. Dances are not fun for everybody either, regardless of whether or not one has a date. People like me just don't "get" the whole appeal of the prom for whatever reason. Maybe we're just looking for something more.


----------



## Melmo (Jan 31, 2008)

I didn't go to my prom. I didn't have a date and there was no way I was going without one. So I skipped it, went to the safe grad afterwards and told my friends I didn't go because I thought it would be boring.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

My prom pretty much didn't exist. No one asked me about it, I didn't care about it, and I didn't even think about going to it. The end.


----------



## JTenn (Jan 2, 2008)

njodis said:


> My prom pretty much didn't exist. No one asked me about it, I didn't care about it, and I didn't even think about going to it. The end.


 Well, your avatar is cool. ^^^..

Anyways, the only reason Ill feel guilty of not going to prom is because my supersocial older sister went and my mom will want me to go. So theyll feel sorry for me if i dont go...if I do go it'll be just for them.


----------



## JMX (Feb 26, 2008)

I was never really asked this question much when I was in high school. But whenever I was, I use the pitiful excuse that it's too expensive. In reality, however, I wasn't even closing to having the nerve to ask a girl out....besides, I didn't really personally knew any of the girls at my school.


----------



## Fangcor (Feb 10, 2008)

Im not going to my senior or junior prom unless the girl I like asks me. The prom is just way to overwhelming for me :cry


----------



## Hailz91 (Mar 28, 2008)

My school doesnt even HAVE a prom. Well we do, but only the bussed in kids go because its in the ghetto and charter kids are too scared to go. I would if it wasn't where I'd get shot! I'd probably just go with friends though. Like a guy would ever ask me.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I realize I am a bit long in the tooth to comment on a Prom thread, but I never went to mine and to this day still feel as though I missed nothing. I did hang out with a group in high school and we went out and managed to get some beer and had our own little party. Prom just never was my style. And, 21 years later, still feel I made the right choice.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Redefine said:


> Good news guys, I just got a date! She's really nice and *probably a 9 on a scale from 1-10 *(she's got big ones . My friends let me know she didn't have a date yet so I called her tonight. I was really nervous, but I did it anyway. She seemed kind of nervous on the phone too. I hope she didn't just say yes just out of being nice or having to settle for me. Anyway I see here everyday in school, shes in two of my classes. I just hope it won't turn into total awkwardness. Oh well, this will sure give me some good rep from my friends.


this also makes me glad i chose not to go since i am probably not a high enough number to get a date.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Redefine said:


> Good news guys, I just got a date! She's really nice and probably a 9 on a scale from 1-10. She's got big ones


Hey that will be a GREAT opening line for your date. I LIKE YOUR BIG ONES :clap :b :lol

:um


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

That's great Redefine. Hope it turns out wonderfully. 

For me, I never went to a prom. I was stuck in a special ed/outpatient school. It doesn't bother me that much though. 

Sorry about you others. 

Anyway, Redefine, again hope you have a wonderful time. Be safe. :b

Best wishes,
Gerard


----------



## Redefine (Jan 11, 2005)

Gerard said:


> That's great Redefine. Hope it turns out wonderfully.
> 
> For me, I never went to a prom. I was stuck in a special ed/outpatient school. It doesn't bother me that much though.
> 
> ...


Thanks man, I appreciate that. I've been feeling kind of depressed lately and been kind of avoiding her lately, which sucks. Its just real hard for me to feel happy and energized during the day. I really should start talking to her more. Oh well, its all good.


----------



## N/A (Nov 26, 2007)

Should I go to prom? I just got an invite. Not sure what to do.


----------



## Redefine (Jan 11, 2005)

N/A said:


> Should I go to prom? I just got an invite. Not sure what to do.


If you want. Lately the whole prom thing has been pissing me off. Its soo much fricking money I can't stand it. The tux, the limo, both tickets, its ridiculous. Right now I just don't care about the frickin prom and just want the rest of the school year to be over right now. I feel like this girl is having second thoughts about going with me. I don't blame her though, I never talk to her or anything. I don't want to be a lousy date.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm sure the big ones will make it all worthwhile.


----------



## Redefine (Jan 11, 2005)

njodis said:


> I'm sure the big ones will make it all worthwhile.


Hahaha thanks :lol

Geez its amazing how my thoughts change so much from one day to the next.


----------



## maze (Apr 30, 2008)

my girlfriend and i broke up a couple months ago but i asked her to go to prom with me anyway and she said she would. my plan though was to pretend like we were going to prom, get dressed up and everything but when i picked her up i would take her down to the river and have a picnic. and i would bring my laptop so when it got dark we could watch movies in the car like we used to. i knew shed like this a lot more because she hates school dances as much as i do. unfortunately she found someone else to go to prom with a couple days ago so im out of luck.


----------



## rufusmor (Feb 28, 2008)

maze said:


> my plan though was to pretend like we were going to prom, get dressed up and everything but when i picked her up i would take her down to the river and have a picnic. and i would bring my laptop so when it got dark we could watch movies in the car like we used to. quote]
> 
> awwww, thats sounds so sweet. too bad she found someone else though. i dont think ill ever go to my junior/senior prom when the time comes. if i do it'll be because someone asked me. i didn't even go to homecoming this school year. now i have to though because im on the drill team and we have to perform.


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

ROFL @ Penny :rofl



nothing to fear said:


> this also makes me glad i chose not to go since i am probably not a high enough number to get a date.


Yeah, me too. I'm flatter than a cutting board... no prom dress could give me the illusion of having "big ones." :cry

So yeah, I didn't go to mine. I never had interest in such an event, and besides, the only person who could have accompanied me at the time lived too far away.

"Ohh YOU'VE GOTTA GO TO PRAWWWWMMMMM!!"
Oh well! :lol


----------



## Cake (Jan 9, 2008)

prom is sooooo overrated. i went to my senior prom because my friends went and i fell for the"duuuude you gottta go to your senior prom man!!". it wasn't really a big deal.


----------



## FreshPrince (Feb 14, 2008)

Redefine said:


> Good news guys, I just got a date! She's really nice and probably a 9 on a scale from 1-10 (she's got big ones :banana :lol ). My friends let me know she didn't have a date yet so I called her tonight. I was really nervous, but I did it anyway. She seemed kind of nervous on the phone too. I hope she didn't just say yes just out of being nice or having to settle for me. Anyway I see here everyday in school, shes in two of my classes. I just hope it won't turn into total awkwardness. Oh well, this will sure give me some good rep from my friends. :boogie


heh, lucky you! I know I'm late but, congrats man. 
I didn't go to my prom not because of anxiety but simply because I thought it'd be boring and not live at all. Im pretty sure I was right consdiering my school. I hate formal/serious gatherings all together anyways. But big ups to those who care for proms, do ya thing by all means. Just dont step on her toes, ya dig?


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

I didn't go. Some girl even asked me...with a traffic cone..weird girl. Anyways if you already decided you arent going just tell people you have to go to a wedding or something. And if you really want to go, well you just gotta bite the bullet. If youre just worried about having gone to prom...people will forget about prom 2 days after. Its not a miracle event that you should never miss(of course i didnt go so how would I know? **** WAS IT A MIRACLE EVENT)


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

Marylandgreeneyes said:


> Some girl even asked me...with a traffic cone..weird girl.


I'm sorry, I can't resist... A traffic cone?? :con :lol Sorry, it just struck me funny.



> Its not a miracle event that you should never miss(of course i didnt go so how would I know? @#%$ WAS IT A MIRACLE EVENT)


 :lol


----------



## Redefine (Jan 11, 2005)

UPDATE: Prom was last night, and it was pretty fun (not life-changing or anything). She looked soooo beautiful, and being with her just reminded me how nice she is. I felt nervous at first, but everything went pretty well. The dance itself was pretty fun, but it wasn't the best ever. It took like an hour just to get pictures but the place was really cool. I felt a little stiff during the night, probably because of nerves. The limo was cool but it was definitely over the top. When I drove her home we had a good talk and I felt like we connected really well.

Oh yea and after all that complaining about how much money it was for just one night, I wound up winning the biggest door prize of the whole night, a new laptop. That pretty much made up for all the money I spent.


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

Prom sucks. It really is expensive. Though that laptop makes it worth it alone. GJ getting out there. NOW HIT THAT ,SON!


----------



## spinal97 (May 11, 2008)

My prom was a nightmare. I couldn't find a date. They play the prom up to be the best night of your teen life. Suppose you can't find anyone to go wtih, you feel like crap. I spent the whole time hiding in the bathroom getting sick from being so nervous. I was invited to dance and go to parties afterwards but I couldn't do it I was so nervous. I left early. I still get depressed just thinking about. But I don't think not going would have been better. Luckily the senior supper made up for it, sort of.


----------



## jaayhou (Jun 20, 2007)

Redefine said:


> I felt a little stiff during the night


Could that be attributed to the "big ones"?


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

jaayhou said:


> Redefine said:
> 
> 
> > I felt a little stiff during the night
> ...


 :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Redefine (Jan 11, 2005)

jaayhou said:


> Redefine said:
> 
> 
> > I felt a little stiff during the night
> ...


OMG they were HUGE! :banana :banana :banana

Hahaha, not that kind of stiff...


----------



## spinal97 (May 11, 2008)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Redefine said:
> 
> 
> > All your passing up on is a chance to have fun, don't think of it as anything else.
> ...


 :ditto I know how that feels. It's just no fun with things like that.


----------



## jaayhou (Jun 20, 2007)

It seems like the chance of having fun or not may just depend on what type of person you are. If you don't want to go in the first place, you likely won't have any fun. Prom, or any dance/massive social event, may just not be your cup of tea. Personally, I have a sort of allergy to most of the ideas that embody a prom. Casual dancing is just unnatural for me, as is the type of casual interaction that's usually present at a dance. I can't justify spending the cash needed for the "full prom experience" because there's a long list of other, more entertaining things I'd rather spend my money on. The whole thing just seems cliche to me at this point. It also bothers me that most of us are under the impression that it's something you "have to" attend, or you'll regret. When I feel like I have to do something, I often choose to do the exact opposite. That said, I actually did go to a prom in 2003. It was a little awkward, and it was nothing special really.


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm so lucky it's common to go to prom alone here. I can't recall any of my friends, and even the people that weren't, having a date for prom.


----------



## rainbowpieces. (Mar 7, 2008)

I didn't even go to my prom!


----------



## froofroo123 (Jun 18, 2008)

Prom wasn't a big deal for me. I skipped out on prom, and instead went to a friend's house to play Mario on his old SNES. I can't understand why some of you make such a big fuss over something so stupid.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I didn't go to either of my proms =(


----------

